# Sparkle



## AAYLLAA (Sep 26, 2010)

Have not posted in a while, so thought I'd give an update on my not so new girl

Here is Sparkle aka Sparks in her element:









After a bath. She loooves baths!









Giving herself a good head scratch cuz mommy wasn't helping.









Kisses for all!









Pretty.


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

She is gorgeous. Loved all the pictures of her. Thanks for sharing. 

She is a beauty.   :hug:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sparkle is so adorable I love there colours.


----------



## Spiriit (Apr 4, 2014)

She's so beautiful! I love the last picture. She looks proud. All clean, and sooooo pretty.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Sparkle is a beauty and such a sweetheart, too! 
I have some birdies here (mainly the lovebirds) who are also big fans of baths, my Nico even goes as far as having two baths in just one day, sometimes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sparkle is gorgeous and the last picture of her shows her to full advantage! :thumbsup:*


----------

